# iPhone won't play sound/music through dock



## woodies (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi everyone.
I have an iPhone 5 that I updated today. It won't play music through my logitech dock. It charges, but no sound. The dock was an old 30 pin that I bought a lightning adapter for years ago. Charges, but won't play through speakers. Any ideas?
Thx all
Julie


----------



## Hamphoeby (Jun 23, 2015)

It must be a software issue.


----------

